# Montana Trip - Bozeman Area - flyfishing suggestions needed



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

2Coolers,

My son and I love the mountains and love flyfishing. Only a couple of trout flyfishing trips under our belt - One to the North Fork in Arkansas, and then about 10 days in the Steamboat Springs area. Both times we hired a guide for one full day and then fished on our own afterwards, with some decent success.

Headed to Bozeman, Montana for a week the end of July overlapping into August. I have read enough to know there is an incredible abundance of great fishing in that area, from the famous bigger rivers (Madison, Gallatin, Yellowstone) to other smaller creeks in the area. Again, our budget probably dictates we have a guide for one full day and fish on our own otherwise. I know a lot of the bigger rivers are best fished from a drift boat. Actually staying on the Gallatin outside of Bozeman. So here are the questions:
1) Given our one day guided trip, where would you suggest going. Recommended outfitter(s).
2) Looking for recommended guides - I know there are a ton of them and many will book up, so any help is appreciated.
3) Any suggestions for places we can access and wade on our own.
4) Fly shop / people to talk with - I know there are a bunch and probably all are fine, but if you have any favorites, that would be appreciated.
5) Back to question one, I am really torn between having a great one day float trip on one of the really beautiful rivers versus hiring a guide for a day to do more teaching. We can both cast halfway decent and I know the fly shops can guide us on what to use while we are there. 

Thanks in advance for all your help. The help I got on this forum was instrumental in our great trip to Arkansas three years ago where we started this addiction! Happy 4th of July to all! God Bless America! 
Tom
Houston, TX


----------



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

*Float versus walk wade*

Strategies change for run-off and I'd suspect they are still experiencing snow melt, thus higher, dirtier waters.

Just know that if you do a float, and are new to fly fishing, the guide will likely put you on a double nymph system with a strike indicator ( bobber ) . It's easier catching but technically boring. Little flip casts, mend the line and set a hook when the indicator goes under. If you want to learn, and catch, I'd let the guide know that. He may have some spring creek access or tail water access where the water is not as discolored. They will put you on fish but if you want to learn let him know that you want some wade lessons as well.

just my .02


----------



## newbraunfelsraider (Oct 14, 2009)

Agee Outfitting-Mike Agee. He is one of the best in the business. 406-439-5194. Specializes in the Missouri, but I've fished with him on the Sun, Dearborne (prettiest river I have ever fished), and the Missouri twice. He is located in Helena. If you use him, tell him the Texas boys that slept in the tent camps on the Sun River up in Augusta 5 years ago say hello. There was a group of 40 of us, we had 15 guides in the camp. Everyone caught fish, but he flat out wore us out. Caught and released 50 fish on 1 trip with him. Big fish.....


----------



## RobM (Aug 14, 2018)

Go fish the Gallatin right outside of Yellowstone all the way back to Bozeman. The hatches will happen 3-4 times a day in July/early August. Think small, regardless of what you read on the internet. Usual dry flies in size 14-18, with a few 12â€™s in the mix. PMD, Mayfly, BWO and Caddis!

Soft hackles, prince, stones, midges , San Juan and rabbit hare ...14-20

Gallatin is wade fishing only, no fishing from drift boats. Hell I would stay in Gallatin/Big sky/West Yellowstone. From those areas you can literally do it all by yourself...very easy access and wading, virtually no traffic.

4wt and 5wt, 4x-6x tippets.

Iâ€™ll be there next Saturday through the following Sunday....locked and loaded ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘


----------

